# Raleigh Blue Streak



## marius.suiram (Aug 21, 2022)

After 2 months of trying to meet the buyer, today I made it. It was one hour away and from all 10 bikes he had for sale I got this one.


----------



## juvela (Aug 21, 2022)

-----

the frame looks just like a that of the Gran Prix model

suspect machine near to 1960, perhaps ~1962

have not previously encountered this model; wonder if it could be domestic UK market or perhaps a Canadian market cycle...

---

EDIT:

lucky guess!   🤯

checked the catalogue archive at theheadbadge.com and discovered this page from the 1962 U.S. market catalogue -





---

@dnc1 @SirMike1983


-----


----------



## marius.suiram (Aug 21, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> the frame looks just like a that of the Gran Prix model
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## Schwinny (Aug 22, 2022)

Unusual that being for the American market, it has a lamp bracket bung on the fork. And on the right leg, they could've at least had it on the left side for us yanks.


----------



## juvela (Aug 22, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> Unusual that being for the American market, it has a lamp bracket bung on the fork. And on the right leg, they could've at least had it on the left side for us yanks.




-----

possible it could be a general export model which was also sent to Commonwealth nations where traffic flows on the left, such as Australia and New Zealand


-----


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 23, 2022)

Such cool decals on that model.


----------



## juvela (Aug 24, 2022)

-----





-----

wonder about the meaning of the fork blade transfer

the shield shape with red and yellow stripes is suggestive of Spain's national colours

wonder if the number of rockets shown has meaning

perhaps                @dnc1             shall knoweth...


-----


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 24, 2022)

I think the fork blade transfer is rockets lifting off as part of a period space theme.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 24, 2022)

I believe that it refers to this:









						Blue Streak (missile) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 24, 2022)

Blue Streak was a cancelled UK ballistic missile-








						Blue Streak (missile) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Pretty tangled politics involved, since the US built Skybolt that was to replace it got cancelled as well.  BUT the name was in the headlines and probably helped sell a bunch of bikes!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 25, 2022)

Who wouldn't want to ride around on a rocket!
Every boy in the world at that time I'm thinking. 

As the catalogue image above shows, it was available for the U.S. market from 1962.
A lower price and specification than the top of the range 'Gran Sport' model.
Here are the 1963 price list and spec sheets for the U.S.A.....

















...was that a good price for you guys in 1963?

Next available info over here is the 1968 U.S.A. price list, by which time the 'Blue Streak' was no longer available.....




...so, basically an entry level sports model aimed at the teens (and upwards) market from 1962 to 1967 (at the latest).
Looks to be in nice condition. 

(Images from V-CC library).


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 25, 2022)

I remember seeing them around in the early-mid sixties.
I've always liked that dark blue with the silver paint.
I put color matching handlebar tape on mine.
Wish I could find a set of the original fenders.
Considering that it's "just" high tensile steel, it has a very nice ride quality to it.
Considerably better than Schwinn's fillet brazed chrome-moly models IMHO, which were similarly priced.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 25, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Who wouldn't want to ride around on a rocket!
> Every boy in the world at that time I'm thinking.
> 
> As the catalogue image above shows, it was available for the U.S. market from 1962.
> ...



Scary that one had to pay more for the TCW than the AW...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 10, 2022)

I think it's noteworthy that both the '62 Gran Sport and Blue Streak used Raleigh Hi-Ten steel.
Lugs, fork crown look the same.
Components, and decals are different.
Raleigh must have been putting all their Reynolds eggs in the newly-acquired Carlton basket, and keeping Carlton sales strong.
New boss TI may have also made the choice to head Raleigh in this direction to promote Carlton.  


Old Iron Bob said:


> Latest yard sale find. I think it is a 1962 Serial number is on bottom bracket RA 92XX.Looks all original except saddle I have an old Brooks to put on and tires. Its dirty and has faded paint. Tried to clean some chrome and it came out good. Its my winter project to take apart and clean and polish. 23 1/2" frame
> 
> View attachment 1691270
> 
> View attachment 1691279



A very different line-up than the Lentons of the '50s, and the models that took them into the bike boom at the back half of the 60s.





						Retro Raleighs: The Super Course
					

Retro Raleighs



					www.sheldonbrown.com


----------



## chughes1 (Sep 10, 2022)

Hi 
 I have owned a Raleigh Blue Streak. The story I got was Britian was thrilled to have/obtain a ballistic missile named Blue Streak and I guess the whole country got behind it. Raleigh jumped on the idea and came out with their "Blue Streak" model. The bike only lasted a brief time. It took some time to get the bike into production. By the time it reached the market, the ballistic missile ("Blue Streak") had become more or less obsolete so I guess the air was let out of the balloon as far as the bikes popularity. Thus the low production. At least that's the story I got when I bought mine. Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma


----------

